# Where is the IR sensor?



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Just got the Roamio. It will be installed in a cabinet and I have to attach an IR repeater lead to the front of the roamio at the sensor position. Generally you can see the sensor through the front plastic. I presume it is somewhere behind the grill???

Green circle light is left. So, left near it, right on the other side or???

Any help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

It's about an inch to the left of the TiVo icon.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> It's about an inch to the left of the TiVo icon.


You mean in the swoopy black plastic part. Next to "antenna ears"?  By the way, I have the 4 tuner basic model since I'm an antenna/OTA user.

Usually with a flashlight I can see the "target" area.

Thanks. Will try it a bit later. Setup and/or update is running and running attached to a different tv at the moment.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Curious, Why are you using IR repeater? The roamio rf remote shouldn't need it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You know that the Roamio remote is RF and will work through cabinets right? The only reason you need an IR repeater is if you're going to use a universal remote.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, now that you mention it, NO I did not know it was a radio frequency remote. But yes, I would be controlling it if I can with a Universal I remote like I do my current tivo 3-something. 

So I guess I do need its location pretty close. 

And thanks all for the quick replies. It is very nice and helpful


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

You can change the Roamio remote to use IR instead of RF.

TiVo + C puts the remote in IR and TiVo + D puts it back in RF. More on the Roamio remote info page.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

ej42137 said:


> You can change the Roamio remote to use IR instead of RF.
> 
> TiVo + C puts the remote in IR and TiVo + D puts it back in RF. More on the Roamio remote info page.


Why would you want to put the Roamio remote to IR mode if you are using it with a Roamio?


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Why would you want to put the Roamio remote to IR mode if you are using it with a Roamio?


To use my Harmony Universal Remote to control the Roamio inside a closed cabinet. My other components are also inside the closed cabinet, therefore, the need for ir control rather than radio control.

Hopefully, I can find the sweet spot for sticking on the extender emitter to the Roamio.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Roamio itself can accept either IR or RF, so you don't need to change anything to make it work with yur Harmony. The thing that ej42137 mention changes the Roamio remote from RF to IR mode, which doesn't really apply to your situation.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> The Roamio itself can accept either IR or RF, so you don't need to change anything to make it work with yur Harmony. The thing that ej42137 mention changes the Roamio remote from RF to IR mode, which doesn't really apply to your situation.


Thanks. So the only real issue is finding the receiver/sensor's location on the front of the Basic Roamio. Then sticking on the emitter.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> The Roamio itself can accept either IR or RF, so you don't need to change anything to make it work with yur Harmony. The thing that ej42137 mention changes the Roamio remote from RF to IR mode, which doesn't really apply to your situation.


Thanks. So the only real issue is finding the receiver/sensor's location on the front of the Basic Roamio. Then sticking on the emitter.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

fred2 said:


> To use my Harmony Universal Remote to control the Roamio inside a closed cabinet. My other components are also inside the closed cabinet, therefore, the need for ir control rather than radio control.
> 
> Hopefully, I can find the sweet spot for sticking on the extender emitter to the Roamio.


The only reason (that I can think of) to change the Roamio REMOTE from RF to IR is if you want to use it with a Mini. The Roamio DVR accepts both RF and IR signals. You don't have to change anything for your IR universal remote to work with it.


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The only reason (that I can think of) to change the Roamio REMOTE from RF to IR is if you want to use it with a Mini. The Roamio DVR accepts both RF and IR signals. You don't have to change anything for your IR universal remote to work with it.


Right. That I now understand.

Really, the only issue is where is the ir sensor on the basic roamio that is because the emitter is the tiny cube that had to adhere right on the sensor in order to work when the roamio is inside a cabinet behind a closed wooden door.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

If you have a universal remote, as OP mentioned he did, it may be necessary to set your TiVo remote to IR mode to train your universal. In fact I needed to do this with my Logitech 890 in order to control multiple TiVos.


----------

